# NEW rStone Cheer Design



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

So her's a layout I just finished with rStone... For the money... Great little program.

I did the design with 10ss and 20ss stones...


Kevin


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

did you use the font editor to make the lines for the lettering or design it yourself?


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

have the trial but. I can't do much with it. How is the learning curve with that?? Looking for mostly to do fonts


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> have the trial but. I can't do much with it. How is the learning curve with that?? Looking for mostly to do fonts


Well there really isn't much to rStones as far as a learning curve I don't think I mean the "manual" is only 9 pages... LOL

Honestly I haven't done much with it yet and for fonts I really don't know as I've always drawn my fonts up to this point.

I have Funtime just the very basic one... $50.00 and it actually does fonts pretty good... Great really for $50.00.

I think the key thing most people have to realize is these rhinestones are a certain size... So when making fonts the lettering has to be large enough to get somethin readable or has to be very simple is you want the lettering to be very small.

I know I struggled with that a bit at first... Once you understand what is and is not possible in general it goes pretty quick...

I only have rStones and Funtime... Honestly between the two I don't realy know what more one would need? Certainly for the minimal investment it's a great starting point...

Kevin


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

scuba_steve2699 said:


> did you use the font editor to make the lines for the lettering or design it yourself?


I just drew the lines for the letters I wanted myself... I dind't know there was a font editor?

There is a make central line feature in rStones but I don't think that would yield similar results... It would create just a single center line of a font... Useful but not so much useful when wanting to do a font as shown above.

But I'm no rStones expert so it may have more capability than I know?

Kevin


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

How hard would it be to create say the name 

WOLFPACK. In stahls athletuc font maybe 2 in high and mayb 9 or 10inches wide??


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> How hard would it be to create say the name
> 
> WOLFPACK. In stahls athletuc font maybe 2 in high and mayb 9 or 10inches wide??


Probably not too difficult but I don't really know what you mean by a "Stahls Athletic Font".

That said your question did get me to thinking about a design I did like 5 years ago for a local Christian school and they too are the WolfPack... Now years ago I never did Rhinestones so I took the logo I did and then converted it to a Rhinestone design.


This too was all done with the rStone plug-in for CorelDRAW.


Kevin


----------



## veedub3 (Mar 29, 2007)

Kevin you are just having too much fun great job!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

Wow that's just great. You are getting me pumped up to go ahead and pay for the program


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

2STRONG said:


> Wow that's just great. You are getting me pumped up to go ahead and pay for the program


Hello 2STRONG... To buy or not to buy?... Hmmm Depends... There are things I like and things I loath about the program.

Honestly for what it does you really don't need it IMOP... And yet I bought it anyhow... LOL

The one feature I really wanted doesn't actually work on my machine...It's the ability to create a faux finished product with the faux stones built into the program. They are working on a fix so until then I don't know that I really needed it?...

The fill capability it has is nice to have but not really "needed".

I really LOATH the fact that I can't modify the stone size of the built in library... My hole size for a 10ss stone is 3.3mm... I can create my own library with stones to that specific size but what a pain! Every size stone I use and every color has to be identified... WHAT A HASSLE!

So it's a cool little program... It just has a few flaws... For me they are not "fatal" but close...

The Wolfpack design... Easily could of been done in CorelDRAW alone very easily... Honestly probably more easily than using rStones to some degree.

I did make a video showing you how I did the WolfPack design with CorelDRAW and rStones for what it's worth.

The Making of the Wolfpack Rhinestone Design - YouTube

I might make another one to show the same design process with process with CorelDRAW alone.

Kevin


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

katruax said:


> The one feature I really wanted doesn't actually work on my machine...It's the ability to create a faux finished product with the faux stones built into the program.


When you mentioned it to me it was the first I'd heard of it. I think it could be with Draw X3 only. Anyway, I think it's already been fixed, thanks to your detailed screenshots you sent me showing the issue.



katruax said:


> I really LOATH the fact that I can't modify the stone size of the built in library... My hole size for a 10ss stone is 3.3mm... I can create my own library with stones to that specific size but what a pain! Every size stone I use and every color has to be identified... WHAT A HASSLE!


Note that you can use the offset feature to globally adjust the stone sizes, for output purposes only. This allows you to tweak the final stone sizes for cutting.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

You are so right! You and Pavel both were very responsive and fixed the issue in a snap! Now I can create my designs and have every stone a faux stone!! YEAH!...

I've been communicating with Pavel a bit on a couple features I would really think would be great... Sadly he said my ideas aren't doable with what Corel allows for VBA programming... BUMMER!

Still a great buy for $50.00 a grea by at twice that if you ask me... But then I'm a Corel junkie anyhow.

Kevin


----------



## Jeff Harrison (Oct 23, 2009)

katruax said:


> You are so right! You and Pavel both were very responsive and fixed the issue in a snap! ...a great buy for $50.00 a great buy at twice that if you ask me... But then I'm a Corel junkie anyhow.


Glad you're enjoying it so far. FWIW, I recognize your name from years ago, maybe the CNEWS NNTP group.


----------



## katruax (Sep 30, 2010)

Jeff Harrison said:


> FWIW, I recognize your name from years ago, maybe the CNEWS NNTP group.


WOW Jeff REALLY!... You have a memory like an elephant!...

I've been out of the business for like 6 years and just in the last few weeks decided to dust off the equipment and get rolling again... Brand new to Rhinestones so I was excited to see these products out there and try them out.

Kevin


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

Looks Great!


----------

